# ICC  newest code book



## cda (Apr 15, 2017)

I.C.C 2017:

International Chicken Coop code 2017:


http://www.bestoffers.space/?p=247


Yes Conarb, they are required to be sprinkled


----------



## jpranch (Apr 27, 2017)

Hell ya you have to sprinkler it! This is an R-2 / F-1 / High Hazard (Explosive gases) mixed use occupancy!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 27, 2017)

Just had to add this graphic!


----------

